# Yahoo- AGI Therapeutics: Top-line results of Phase III study of Rezular (Marketwire)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

DUBLIN, IRELAND--(Marketwire - May 15, 2009) - AGI Therapeutics Announces top-line results of Phase III study of RezularTM in IBS-D Dublin, Ireland, 15 May 2009 - AGI Therapeutics plc ("AGI" or the"Company") (AIM, IEX: AGI), a speciality pharmaceutical development company focused on gastrointestinal drug products, today announces top-line results from it's Phase III clinical study, ARDIS 1, of ...View the full article


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

Another failure......sigh


----------

